# Question about Seachem Excel



## LAKA (Feb 11, 2007)

What is the consensus on dosage for eliminating BBA?
Is it the recommended dose as per instructions or do i need to increase the dose
like i read in some posts- up to three times as much.

Also i hear a lot about spot cleaning\treatment. What is exactly meant by this?

LAKA


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi LAKA,

I was able to eliminate my BBA and most of my other algae by dosing at two times the recommended rate. First I picked off as much as I could by hand. It took about 2 weeks but it worked. My only problem was damage to my Vallisneria leaves. It is a long post, but I recommend reading the "sticky" in this forum.


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

I have found spot dosing the most effective way to kill BBA. Turn off all filtration, and squirt the excel directly onto the algae using a syringe or similar, wait ten minutes or so, and turn filtration back on.

The thought of killing my fish freaks me out, so I never add more than the recommended "initial dose" as mentioned on the bottle, which is 1/2 ml per gallon. Higher doses may or may not be safe, I don't know.

It can take up to a couple weeks for the algae to die completely, but it should start turning funny colors within 2-3 days. Only one spot dose per area should be necessary.

It is really gratifying watching it die

Oh yeah, spot dosing algae on plants may kill the plants, depending on species.


----------



## xtremefour (Sep 30, 2008)

Not to whore, but I have a follow up question. What is the difference btween the excel and the on the regular bottle? I thought i bought excel but it does not say it on the bottle it just says that it is nutrients for the plants and stuff. 

Does excel have more carbon in it or something? I have the DIY CO2 set up if that matters.


matt


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi etremefour,

Flourish offers a complete product line containing several products including: Comprehensive; Trace; Iron; Nitrogen; and others. Flourish Excel is the one that provides carbon and if dosed at stronger levels helps to control algae.


----------



## xpirtdesign (Dec 5, 2008)

i use the recommended dosage and have great results, after a few days you can definately tell a difference in the algae color once its starts to die


----------



## josh1604 (May 7, 2008)

i have dosed excel three times the recommended dosage for 2 plus weeks with no ill effects on the fish, but i wouldn't go much past that. Took care of the algae very nicley


----------

